# Best MAC nude lipstick



## jjuicyy (Aug 12, 2008)

i really like nude lips bc my lips are naturally very red and i hate red lips. theres this girl i found that has the most perfect nude lips...she used to use foundation but now she uses a MAC nude lipstick...she wouldnt tell me what # color she uses and i looked on the site and there are wayyy too many to choose from. im not sure which one she uses but i have pictures, so maybe someone could match it for me that knows MAC well? here::

http://i34.tinypic.com/f35amx.jpg
if that doesnt work,

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v622/j...

link to the MAC site:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/pr...

please dont criticize my choice of liking nude lips or say how ugly hers are...its just a personal preference for meee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please and thank youu!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 12, 2008)

I love Honeylove and I am NC35 with medium pigmented lips.
But you should definitely try Blankety.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 12, 2008)

From the pics, I'd guess Fleshtone??


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 12, 2008)

I like Myth and Blankety. Myth is much more skin-colored (I'm pale-ish), and Blankety has a pretty cool pink to it.


----------



## msashlay (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Blankety and Honeylove would give too much color for lips like that. I think Fleshpot or Myth would be more similar.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm my best guess off the website would be Blankety.  Fleshspot if you can get your hands on it.  Blankety is an Amplified Creme so it'll give that coverage that's perfect for nude lips like she has.  I have Underplay, it makes my lips a pinky nude (I'm N9 tho, I went to the MAC Store and she recommended it for me).  Underplay looks darker on the website than what it really is tho.  Maybe you can go to the counter like I did?  If not, my vote is for Blankety....or Honey Love...haha now that I'm looking at the Mattes.


----------



## jjuicyy (Aug 13, 2008)

is myth really like a concealer-y-foundation-like color? bc i was looking at these pictures of girls that are wearing it on their lips and it looks like it isnt. they say they're wearing lipglasses over it....but i dont think it could change the color THAT much...?




that is way too pinky for the color im looking for


MAC myth pic 2


----------



## MAC*Duck* (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm NC20 with really reddish/purple pigmented lips. I've found that cherish works wonders for a perfect nude lip, lining first and then using a clear gloss on top is my favorite!


----------



## ash10spro (Aug 13, 2008)

i would have to guess either blankety, myth, or fleshpot.  If you want a more natural and flesh kind of color, i would either go with fleshpot or myth.  if you want something with a slight pink color, go with blankety. HTH!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 13, 2008)

Blankety! I love that lipstick sooo much! My lips are pretty pigmented and the Amplified Cream formula really covers up the natural color. You may want to swatch it at the MAC counter to make sure it's the nude color you want, because it will look different on different skin tones.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Aug 13, 2008)

I use underplay for my clients who want that nude look


----------



## tuna lala (Nov 5, 2008)

Cherish is very beige.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjuicyy* 

 
_is myth really like a concealer-y-foundation-like color? bc i was looking at these pictures of girls that are wearing it on their lips and it looks like it isnt. they say they're wearing lipglasses over it....but i dont think it could change the color THAT much...?




that is way too pinky for the color im looking for


MAC myth pic 2_

 
The thing about Myth is that it really erases your lip color (at least, it does on me), so I can totally imagine it bringing out the true color of almost any lipglass. You can see in that first pic that the lipstick underneath the lipglass is about as light as her skintone.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

I have very pigmented lips and when I wear Myth, it looks like the picture. If I apply it from the tube, it completely erases any color on my lip.


----------



## Miss A (Nov 5, 2008)

its myth fo sho!    it pisses me off for you that your friend wouldnt tell you what color! (why would she not let you know?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also 1n buts its a glaze and might of been l/e?

happy nude lip hunting!!


----------



## patatafrita (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a swatch of myth (on fair skin-nw20) and creme d nude, if that can help you:

Creme d' Nude




Myth




Myth + C-Thru lipglass


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooh, myth looks lovely on those swatches - might have to get me some of that


----------



## patatafrita (Nov 6, 2008)

The trick with Myth is to apply it very lightly because it's very chalky!


----------



## jjuicyy (Nov 9, 2008)

i bought Myth a few weeks ago and i LOVE it! i didnt think it would work and it did! thanks for the help guyss


----------



## Educ8tor (Mar 7, 2014)

I have caramel-colored skin and my faves are Myth, Creme D' Nude, and Siss. In that order. I used to put Chai lipglass on top of the myth to slightly darken the color, but it has been discontinued.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

flair for finery


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

GlamYOURUs said:


> But you should definitely try Blankety.


  awesome nudes they r my go to


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

patatafrita said:


> The trick with Myth is to apply it very lightly because it's very chalky!


  so true it can make u look washed out


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

patatafrita said:


>


  did u line ur lips


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

jjuicyy said:


> MAC myth pic 2


  i find it very concealer looking it is not my go to i hardly reach for it


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

My fave MAC nude is touch.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Blankety!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my first mac nude lipstick today! LE stop tease from the Kelly collection and so far I love it!


----------



## DaphneWoods (Jul 10, 2014)

Strip Tease is a great nude! Make sure to exfoliate your lips before use. I pair with MA C Prep + Prime and In Synch lipliner.


----------



## lior (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey love is the best


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Angel


----------



## bunnypoet (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Angel too, along with Viva Glam II, which is a nude on me when worn lightly.


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Enchanted one


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pure Zen, Kinda sexy or Blankety


----------



## LisaLisaLii (Sep 23, 2014)

Russian Red, RiRi Woo, Diva - I'm a red lips girl!


----------



## LisaLisaLii (Sep 23, 2014)

Pure Zen!


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

Japanese Maple, so freaking beautiful


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree, honeylove is a wonderful choice. It's nude but has just the right amount of pink, just like natural lips have


----------

